# Bike to Work Day 2014



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I counted 154 riders on my 9-mile commute from downtown Sunnyvale to North San Jose. The previous high was 132 last year. A lot of them were heading north on the Guadalupe River bike path. Typical days are 10 to 15 bike commuters.


----------



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

robwh9 said:


> I counted 154 riders on my 9-mile commute from downtown Sunnyvale to North San Jose. The previous high was 132 last year. A lot of them were heading north on the Guadalupe River bike path. Typical days are 10 to 15 bike commuters.


I saw a few more than normal on my 25-mile ride from SF to San Mateo. There were maybe 10 more riders in the AM on the Caltrain. I didn't do it last year so I don't know the comparison from prior year.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

The NVIDIA energizer station (Santa Clara at Walsh and San Tomas) counted 150 riders, including 50 from NVIDIA.

I took a long route and fell in with a huge group of 50+ riders (someone said the "Stanford Ride") around the PVL - I guess they wouldn't count as Bike to Work though


----------

